
There’s a $799 hack-proof smartphone designed to keep your cryptocurrencies safe - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/27/sikur-cryptocurrency-wallet-smartphone.html
======
mtgx
Last I heard of Sikur's phones, their marketing material was full of fluff.

